# United Motorsport: '09-up ME17 Turbo Development



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

Ladies and Gents,

We've been busy working on 2.5L turbo software this season.

Here are some preliminary results of our work in the newer mafless ecu 2.5L.
We rolled by EPL on our way to Waterfest to make a dyno chart to post
in the window at the show.

334 whp (smoothed number from chart)
319 wftlbs (smoothed number from chart)

Boost: ~12-14 psi

General Car Specs:
2009 MK5 VW Rabbit 2.5L
'Built' motor
Stock Fuel Pump + Inline 044 Pump
6262BB Turbo
550cc injectors.
3" exhaust.

We're not done with this car yet, expect bigger numbers next time you see us post about this car.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Amazing, but what a tease! Do you have a good idea of when do you expect a tune to be available for the rest of us?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

TrillyPop said:


> Amazing, but what a tease! Do you have a good idea of when do you expect a tune to be available for the rest of us?


 550 Mafless SRI ecu tune will be done before H2O (september) 

These ecu's are not a ~flexible as the MAF stuff is, so we may end up with a pretty specific hardware spec. on the car. 

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Jefnes3 said:


> 550 Mafless SRI ecu tune will be done before H2O (september)
> 
> These ecu's are not a ~flexible as the MAF stuff is, so we may end up with a pretty specific hardware spec. on the car.
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood


 sounds intersting!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Progress Bump:


550cc Tune: running well on many customer cars.

1200cc Tune: Near ready for formal release. Running well.
Do you want to run 30-35 psi boost? This is for you. :thumbup:


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Jefnes3 said:


> Progress Bump:
> 
> 
> 550cc Tune: running well on many customer cars.
> ...


i agree with the 550cc tune: perfect on my car for many months and miles now.

1200cc: dont tempt me!
35 psi?


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Jefnes3 said:


> Progress Bump:
> 
> 
> 550cc Tune: running well on many customer cars.
> ...


Yes, I want to run 30psi of boost  I wonder if that journal turbo can even handle that.
I hear you guys are really busy out there in Stratford, which is a great thing.
Can't wait to see how she runs. I sent you an email earlier today, did you get it?

Niko


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Jefnes3 said:


> Progress Bump:
> 
> 
> 550cc Tune: running well on many customer cars.
> ...


 Still recommend going with a 08 < car instead of 09> if you want big power, or will they eventually be about equal?


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

HalvieCuw said:


> Still recommend going with a 08 < car instead of 09> if you want big power, or will they eventually be about equal?


 I'm curious about this as well. Whether or not the aftermarket will open up for the MAF-less cars ultimately decides (for me anyways) how much work I put into my Jetta...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

HalvieCuw said:


> Still recommend going with a 08 < car instead of 09> if you want big power, or will they eventually be about equal?


 Only difference so far is the revs...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Jefnes3 said:


> Progress Bump:
> 
> 
> 550cc Tune: running well on many customer cars.
> ...


 What would be required to move from a 550cc tune to a 1200cc tune for 30+ psi?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice to see progress on the 09+ cars Jeff!


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> What would be required to move from a 550cc tune to a 1200cc tune for 30+ psi?


 Based on my own experience, you'd need the injectors and a return fuel system (fuel rail, return system, bigger in-tank fuel pump or pump in surge tank, fpr). Also the engine would need to be able to handle whatever power you're aiming to make. 

But I'll let the pros chime in with their expertise.


----------

